#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Cubus - Statik: Γενικά

## SMBD

---

----------


## majakoulas

Η θεμελίωση προφανώς και επηρεάζει ανωδομή. Και όχι μόνο σε ιδιομορφές και γενικά σεισμική καταπόνηση, αλλά και στην στατική φόρτιση, εκτός και αν κάνεις τέτοιο σχεδιασμό θεμελίωσης ώστε να έχεις παντού ίδια παραμόρφωση εδάφους.
Γενικά για επηρεασμό ιδιομορφών όσα λέει vaggelis2000.
Όταν υπάρχει υπόγειο προφανώς υποθέτουν περιμετρικά τοιχώματα, άρα απαραμόρφωτο, οπότε εκεί δεν παίζει και πολύ ρόλο στις ιδιομορφές, καθώς οι μετατοπίσεις κυρίως εξαρτώνται από ανωδομή.

----------


## majakoulas

Όταν έχεις υπόγειο με περιμετρικά τοιχώματα αυτό λειτουργεί σε σχέση με την ανωδομή περίπου σαν απόλυτο στερεό.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι σε σύγκριση ελατηρίων-πακτώσεων προφανώς επηρεάζονται μετακινήσεις και ιδιοσυχνότητες, αλλά ιδιομορφές ελάχιστα. Είναι οι ίδιες με καθολική στροφή τους.
Το ίδιες σημαίνει ίδια περίπου εντατικά μεγέθη, δηλαδή περίπου ίδιες σχετικές μετατοπίσεις διαφραγμάτων.

----------

